# Gran Fondo v. Altamira...



## trashysquid (Oct 14, 2013)

Team Fuji,

Has anyone made the leap from a GF to an Altamira? And if you have:

- Why did you do it?
- Differences?

Just curious to see what real world riders think of this comparison. Not looking to upgrade from my GF 3.0 (great bike for my current riding level), but I am thinking of removing one of the spacers from the stem (it came with three).


----------



## Trifan (Apr 5, 2014)

I've had my GF 3.0 for 1yr now. I've slammed the bars all the way down and flipped the stem. I have no problems keeping up in group rides with the faster guys and that was on the stock wheels. 

I just got done with trying to convert my Fuji into a competent bike I could use for triathlons. Doing a 70.3 IM later this year. 

I have not road yet on the new wheels and the new Adamo ism saddle. I'll be installing a new crank later today if possible. 

IMO the gran fondo is an awesome bike that is worth the upgrades. What made me upgrade parts for this frame and not buy a new TT bike was my riding experience with the group of guys I train with.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55ekNZdXJe8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WrLqFJ90Qw&list=PLXFRf58t6iWF2cetgh-JnGV3394TyOTSe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRklI-IZvHY&list=PLXFRf58t6iWF2cetgh-JnGV3394TyOTSe


----------



## Luxurious.Liquids (Jun 2, 2014)

trashysquid said:


> Team Fuji,
> 
> Has anyone made the leap from a GF to an Altamira? And if you have:
> 
> ...


There are many more differences than stack (handlebar height from bottom bracket) between the Altamira and Gran Fondo. But I'd say take a test ride with one or two spacers from below the stem above it. Just don't cut the steerer tube until you know where you want the stem.

The hardest part about adjusting the stem is resetting the headset. If you need some advice on that process, just let us know.


----------

